

Exploiting a flaw in JavaScript with a Chrome Extension - aaron_h
http://www.aaronhnatiw.ca/2013/03/a-google-chrome-extension-that-exploits-a-javascript-flaw/

======
aaron_h
Guess no one's interested? :P

